# Info on Marvin 4" Dividing Head?



## JRaut (Mar 21, 2018)

I recently purchased a Montgomery Ward's / Logan 10" lathe. Included in the purchase was this beauty. No name stamped on or cast into it, just the serial number 00042. Some quick googling came up with a few links:
-- http://millingaccessories.biz/2015/05/10/atlas-milling-machine-marvin-dividing-head/
-- https://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-Marv...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
-- http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...-makers-dividing-head-us-made-seattle-210265/

The dividing head had been modified (not permanently) with an external gearing system which effectively changed the input/output ratio from 40:1 to 12:1. It also has a collet adapter for the cutest little collets I've ever seen, a 1/4" Levin D collet (which based on Levin's website, goes for $365 for that collet alone...), a matching collet draw bar, and a spindle thread protector.

I tore the whole thing down, and cleaned and oiled it. Looks like it's had very, very little use over the years. And whoever had it before me took extremely good care of their tools; not a speck of rust on anything. It's fully functional with little backlash in the gear train. It's missing two dividing plates and the sector arms, but appears to be otherwise complete.

Anyone know anything else about it? Like what's the spindle taper?

Based on some of the other equipment/tooling that came with the lathe, I think the previous owner used it to make small involute gear cutters for clocks or watches.

All the best,
Jeff


----------



## JRaut (Mar 22, 2018)

Bueller?

Bueller?

I'll give this another day or so then cross-post to the Atlas group, seems it may have been targeted towards Atlas lathe and mill owners.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 22, 2018)

I won't have any of the info you seek but I just wanted to say that's a gorgeous piece of work.  Looks like it can be externally driven?


----------



## brino (Mar 23, 2018)

JRaut said:


> Included in the purchase was this beauty. No name stamped on or cast into it, just the serial number 00042.



Isn't there something marked right here:



or is that just the serial number?
I cannot make it out.

-brino


----------



## JRaut (Mar 23, 2018)

34_40 said:


> I won't have any of the info you seek but I just wanted to say that's a gorgeous piece of work.  Looks like it can be externally driven?



Thanks! That aluminum arm you're seeing is actually a modification made by the previous owner. I have it pivoted out of the way, but it swings in to mesh up with main crank arm. The gearing basically rotates the main crank 3.33 times per revolution of the modification shaft (if that makes sense). So no external input available.



brino said:


> or is that just the serial number?



Correct, that's just the serial number.

I did find a product line catalog from Marvin hosted on VintageMachinery.org with a little bit more information. Looks like the taper is a MT2, and originally came with a tail stock and two more index plates.

The images suggest that there was originally a nameplate on top, which is long-gone on mine.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 3, 2021)

A Marvin dividing head just sold on ebay for $3050 with 22 bids.  Ser# 00119.








						Marvin Dividing Head, Marvin Machine Products, Atlas, Vintage Milling Machine  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr"> Marvin Dividing Head, Marvin Machine Products, Atlas, Vintage Milling Machine. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## JRaut (Feb 3, 2021)

WOW!

I sold mine years ago on eBay for $350. And I was pretty darn pleased to get that much out of it. It's a nice dividing head, but certainly intended for a use on a small machine.

Guess I should have held on to it and put it up for auction!


----------

